# VERMISST wird ein mir bekannter MTB und REnnradler im Raum Paderborn-Lippe!!!



## gooni11 (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo 
Ein mir bekannter MTB und Rennradfahrer aus dem Großraum Paderborn-Bielefeld-Lippe (Spitzname Egge) wird seit Montag dieser Woche vermisst!!!!!!

Vielleicht hat jemand was bemerkt oder gesehen....!

POLIZEI sucht ebenfalls!!!
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/55625/1649030/polizei_paderborn


----------



## benne1989 (16. Juli 2010)

Hier nochmal ein Foto und genauere Infos:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (16. Juli 2010)

Ich habe es auch schon in einem Lokalen Forum gelesen und werde auf meinen Touren im Eggegebirge auf jeden Fall die Augen offen halten!

Viel glück bei der Suche!


----------



## gooni11 (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo
Bis heut gibt es nix neues ... 
Morgen erscheint ein Bericht im Westfälischen Volksblatt. 
In diesem steht das die Polizei NICHT das Handy geortet hat welches er bei sich hat.
Das macht mich RASENT VOR WUT!!Warum das so ist weiß ich allerdings nicht!
Aber es steht Rechts neben dem Bild in dem Kästchen unten!
mfg
Hier geht es zum Artikel.
http://up.picr.de/4807505.pdf


----------



## JENSeits (20. Juli 2010)

Ich drück die Daumen das das was wird! 

Ich hoffe es wendet sich alles zum Guten


----------



## Twinkie (9. August 2010)

*noch mal wieder hochschieb*

Quelle Radio Hochstift vom 03.08.2010: 

>>Die Hoffnung, den vermissten Radfahrer aus Altenbeken zu finden, schwindet. Auch gut drei Wochen nach seinem Verschwinden fehlt von Arndt Peter Moese immer noch jede Spur. Bei der Paderborner Polizei gehen nur noch sehr spÃ¤rlich neue Hinweise ein. Weil die Beamten nicht nicht einmal grobe Anhaltspunkte haben, wo der 41-jÃ¤hrige sein kÃ¶nnte, sind groÃe Suchaktionen zurzeit nicht geplant.. Auch die Freunde des 41-jÃ¤hrige vom Radtreff Borchen sind hilflos. Im RH-GesprÃ¤ch sagte der Vorsitzende Norbert Lages: âWir wissen einfach nicht mehr, wo wir noch suchen sollen." 





Mit so einem Rad war der Altenbekener unterwegs<<


----------



## Carolyli (28. August 2010)

Wie kann dass den angehen, dass die Polizei das Handy des Vermissten nicht geortet hat?! Ich hoffe, dass haben die mittlerweile gemacht, weil so ein Akku hält auch nicht ewig.


----------



## gooni11 (28. August 2010)

Moin
Nee ist alles gut... wurde gemacht  , nur leider ohne Erfolg.
Der Vermisste Arndt Moese ist bis heut veschollen und niemand weiß was mit ihm geschehen ist!!
mfg


----------



## Twinkie (30. September 2010)

....und?

ich frag mich gerade, ob man da nicht mit ner metallsonde über den wald fliegen könnte, um das rad zu finden. 
aber sowas gibts wahrscheinlich gor nicht, oder?


----------



## FlowRida (30. September 2010)

ich schätze mal der macht entwede Party auf Malle oda liegt tod im wald


----------



## schorschi (28. Oktober 2010)

Er wurde sehr wahrscheinlich gefunden:

http://www.polizei-nrw.de/presseportal/behoerden/paderborn/article/meldung-101028-105525-25-494.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (28. Oktober 2010)

Haben eben auf "Radio Hochstift" durchgegeben, dass er es sein könnte.
In einer Stunde wollen´se in den Lokal-Nachrichten mehr dazu erzählen =[


----------



## Twinkie (28. Oktober 2010)

oh mein gott....mir wird ganz anders. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aber das bike ist ja nich nur schwarz......hmm.


----------

